# Pet urine stain/odor eliminator that pass black light test?



## qtn2x

Anyone in here have tried or have used and known any product that can pass the black light test? I am so stressful looking for one product that can sucessfully eliminate stains that can pass the black light test. So far, I have tried Simple Solution, OxyClean, Petzyme and the H2O2/baking soda/dishwasher soap formula provided by someone in here (I think Puddles mom). So far, I don't thik Simple solution works. I am waiting for results from Oxyclean and Petzyme. Will let ppl know. Anyone else tried anything else and have it worked out? Please help! I am desperate!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I've tried Nature's Miracle and a couple of other products. None of them passed the black light test. With Nature's Miracle I was left with a slight urine smell. I couldn't smell it but when I had guest they could smell something. Right now I'm using Woolite Oxy Deep. It has gotten out all the stains and smells but unfortunately it doesn't pass the black light test.

I'm going on vacation in May and I'm going to have my apartment complex professionally clean my carpets while I'm gone. I figure its a good time to have it done since the girls and I will be gone for a week. 

Let me know if you find anything that passes the black light test. I've heard that there are a couple of products that are supposed to pass it but they are like $20 a bottle. I just can't imagine paying that much for a bottle of carpet cleaner and its not even that big of a bottle.


----------



## qtn2x

> I've tried Nature's Miracle and a couple of other products. None of them passed the black light test. With Nature's Miracle I was left with a slight urine smell. I couldn't smell it but when I had guest they could smell something. Right now I'm using Woolite Oxy Deep. It has gotten out all the stains and smells but unfortunately it doesn't pass the black light test.
> 
> I'm going on vacation in May and I'm going to have my apartment complex professionally clean my carpets while I'm gone. I figure its a good time to have it done since the girls and I will be gone for a week.
> 
> Let me know if you find anything that passes the black light test. I've heard that there are a couple of products that are supposed to pass it but they are like $20 a bottle. I just can't imagine paying that much for a bottle of carpet cleaner and its not even that big of a bottle.[/B]



Thank you for replying. I don't mind paying 20 dollars for a bottle at all if it does clean out completely. How much do you pay for proffesional cleaner? Maybe it's time for me to get the carpet cleaned too.


----------



## TheButtercup

> Thank you for replying. I don't mind paying 20 dollars for a bottle at all if it does clean out completely. How much do you pay for proffesional cleaner? Maybe it's time for me to get the carpet cleaned too.[/B]


even the most professional of carpet cleaners arent going to be able to get the stain out to pass the blacklight. in the many apartments i've lived in since i've been a buttercupmom, i always talk to the cleaner to ask what products they suggest, which ones dont work at all, etc. all our cleaners have said that resolve carpet cleaner is the worst, even the pet formula. even their own (the carpet cleaners') pet enzyme treatment --- while it DOES help get the visible stain and scent out, usually --- doesnt pass the blacklight test.

we had our carpet cleaned by our apt when we renewed our lease for free. i had an awesome place in atlanta that would clean our entire apt and include a pet enzyme treatment, all for $56. unfortunately, they wont travel up to ohio for me...

i'm thinking there isnt anything that absolutely rids the carpet fibers from pee spots. there must be some sort of chemical reaction that causes the enzymes to attach to the fibers or strip the fibers of something that would allow the enzymes to come right off with a cleaning. i dunno, it's too scientific for me to think about LOL

sorry i'm not helpful.
am


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=161956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried Nature's Miracle and a couple of other products. None of them passed the black light test. With Nature's Miracle I was left with a slight urine smell. I couldn't smell it but when I had guest they could smell something. Right now I'm using Woolite Oxy Deep. It has gotten out all the stains and smells but unfortunately it doesn't pass the black light test.
> 
> I'm going on vacation in May and I'm going to have my apartment complex professionally clean my carpets while I'm gone. I figure its a good time to have it done since the girls and I will be gone for a week.
> 
> Let me know if you find anything that passes the black light test. I've heard that there are a couple of products that are supposed to pass it but they are like $20 a bottle. I just can't imagine paying that much for a bottle of carpet cleaner and its not even that big of a bottle.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for replying. I don't mind paying 20 dollars for a bottle at all if it does clean out completely. How much do you pay for proffesional cleaner? Maybe it's time for me to get the carpet cleaned too. [/B]
Click to expand...

 My apartment complex does it. They will clean the carpets once a year for you. I've lived there for 2 years now and haven't had them cleaned professionally. My parents have a carpet cleaner and I've just used that every few months since in the past I wasn't sure what to do with the girls when the complex would clean the carpets.


----------



## qtn2x

56 dollars including pet urine stain/ordor treament? that is so cheap Buttercupmom. I just called some places here in Virginia and they call charge me 140 dollars just for cleaning. Pet stain/ordor treament is extra charge, this one place charge me 100 dollars extra for 5 spots? That sounds so crazy for me. I guess I am gonna spot treat the spots myself and then call them for a throurough clean later. I hope they do a much better job than our carpet cleaning machine cuz I have one myself. I wonder if those profesionals can clean out the ordor. I can't smell the ordor in the house at all because i am used to it and I wonder if it smells bad at all. Does it happen to you, u know how you are so used to the smell of your house that you can't detect odd smell. Only guests can but then they won't tell you that your house smells bad.


----------



## MaxMommy

I have read in a number of places on the web that steam cleaning locks the smell in. 

??


----------



## yorktesemomma

I'm always in search of a good carpet cleaner... We have such thick carpeting that cleaning it is almost impossible. My husband spent hours and hours on the carpet in the nursery, only to have to go back in a few days later and clean it again...







Needless to say, the girls aren't allowed in there without supervision anymore!
Jess


----------



## Mystify79

> I have read in a number of places on the web that steam cleaning locks the smell in.
> 
> ??[/B]


I noticed after we had our carpets in our old apartment steam cleaned that the smell and the stains were still there afterwards.. so in my case, I'd agree that it does lock the smell in.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

hmm, I'd like to know if anyone finds an awesome cleaner as well. !!

We just moved into a new home with new rug and my Fiancee is very cautions about Princess "missing". I did however, noticed that when she misses, her urine just beads up on top of the rug. We tested it by pouring water on the rug and it does the same. The rug has a stain guard on it that makes it waterproof. ( thank goodness). I took some extra precaution and bought an area rug for our family room- this will help protect our rug over time if she misses some more (fortunately she's been so good with it).


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Karry has us all trained to do the following-

1. Blot it up with a paper towel.
2. Wipe area with a towel with white vinegar.
3. Spray area with Fabreezed.

I am not sure if this would pass the black light test but I do not notice any spots or smell anything in the house.


----------



## TheButtercup

> 56 dollars including pet urine stain/ordor treament? that is so cheap Buttercupmom. I just called some places here in Virginia and they call charge me 140 dollars just for cleaning. Pet stain/ordor treament is extra charge, this one place charge me 100 dollars extra for 5 spots? That sounds so crazy for me. ...[/B]


yep. it's been a couple of years, i wouldnt be surprised if they're now closer to $75-80 for the same treatment. i had a coupon from the mail (the usual wednesday coupon mailers), and thought "what the heck! why not!" and it was amazing. i requested the same person each time, and when i didnt get him... it just didnt seem as good of a cleaning. i dont know what he did different though LOL. our cleaners up here have been very helpful, but nothing that eliminates the dreaded black light spotting LOL

someone had posted a very good cleaning solution on here a few months ago, and i printed it out and lost it, so i'll be searching the archives for it again... LOL

ann marie and the "i'm doing MUCH better with my bigger potty pads!" buttercup


----------



## MissMelanie

> Anyone in here have tried or have used and known any product that can pass the black light test? I am so stressful looking for one product that can sucessfully eliminate stains that can pass the black light test. So far, I have tried Simple Solution, OxyClean, Petzyme and the H2O2/baking soda/dishwasher soap formula provided by someone in here (I think Puddles mom). So far, I don't thik Simple solution works. I am waiting for results from Oxyclean and Petzyme. Will let ppl know. Anyone else tried anything else and have it worked out? Please help! I am desperate!!![/B]


I am surprised you didn't have a great reaction with Simple Solution. That is the only thing we have found that takes EVERYthing out of the carpeting. Takes out stains and smell off everything. However I can not say it would pass the Blacklight test, or not. 

Good Luck!
Melanie


----------

